# Bucktail Jigs



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey all, I have a few questions about bucktail jigs that most of you all use. 

What jig brand do you use?

What color works best for you?

What weight and head style?

Do you use a trailer? Like grub, shrimp or some other plastic or pork?

Do you fish them vertically, swim them or hop them along?

I am new to the game so the only way to learn is to ask those who know.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

What exactly are you wanting to fish for? You use different jigs for differnt types of fishing. For example if I'm trout fishing I will be using a 1/8 to 1/4oz bullet or egghead jig tipped with shrimp. Either bounce it on the bottom or retrieve it throught the water column slowly. For flounder I use a 1/4-1/2oz jig tipped with a cut strip or whole bait bounced directly on the bottom. For spanish, bull reds, and bonita I use a 1/2 or 3/4oz hex head jig plain retrieved quickly. PM me if you got any questions, I make all sorts of lead weights and jigs and I can hook you up with everything you need for whatever type of fishing it is you are interested in.


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

I guess I should have been more specific about species. I am wanting to target bull reds in the bay right now. But also interested in smaller reds and trout as well.

I am actually wanting to make some of my own jigs later. But first I need to learn how they are used and what they used.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I use Gotcha Sure Strike jig heads and then tie on different bodies

Like:
Bucktail
Marabou feathers
Mylar flash 
Kinky fibre
Rubber skirts

Spice them with cut stips of squid

Today I used a 1/8 oz white head with 1 1/2" mylar flash body. Caught a 14'" redfish and 12'"trought. Small jigs catch smaller fish. Bigger jigs (bodies) catch bigger fish.

Right now the big reds are hitting just about anything. Send a live bait to the bottom and standby.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Try Spro Jigs, they are what I use for all my Buck Tail Jig applications. 
http://www.spro.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=101
I use them for the big reds tipped with a med 5" curly tail and they hold up very well, after about 6 or so reds the buck tail gets torn up, but that's OK, keep fishing with a curly tail and have fun,, FISH ON!!


----------

